# World of Warcraft for Mac OS X!



## Stridder44 (May 15, 2003)

Check it here. Blizzard is going to bring World of Warcraft to Mac OS X!


----------



## Greystroke (May 15, 2003)

if they didn't after the simultaneous release of WCIII and now The Frozen Throne it would be a real let down.

I expect them to do simultaneous releases for all their future games.

Oh and the 'Officially' announced Ghost.


----------



## JetwingX (May 15, 2003)

*sarcasm* oh yay... another MMORPG *sarcasm*


----------

